# Mitschrift Themenchatabend "Koihaltung"



## Annett (8. Jan. 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Endlich habe ich es geschafft den Themenchatabend vom 30.12.2011 halbwegs ins "Reine" zu schreiben. Mir ist bewußt, dass noch einige Rechtschreibfehler enthalten sind, aber die sollten der Lesbarkeit keinen Abbruch tun. 
Es ist und bleibt jedoch diesmal eine Art "Chatmitschrift", d.h. alles ist etwas unstrukturierter als die Beiträge im Forum.

Viel Spaß!



> *User X:* schade Rainer - hätte ich gewusst das du im rheinischen Raum ein Seminar gibst dann ..
> *rainthanner:* es sind noch Plätze frei.
> *User X:* das solltest du mal ankündigen
> *User Y:* (an rainthanner): auf deiner Seite steht, dass alles voll ist
> ...


----------



## Moonlight (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mitschrift Themenchatabend "Koihaltung"*

Oha, da wird einem ja ganz schwindlig im Kopf ...
War sicher ein interessanter Abend ...

Eisenspäne? Müssen das Späne sein, oder gehen da auch olle Schrauben?

Mandy


----------



## maritim (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mitschrift Themenchatabend "Koihaltung"*

hallo annett,

vielen dank für die mühe die du dir gemacht hast.

nochmals ein dickes danke rainthanner der den themenchatabend geleitet hat.


----------



## Joerg (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mitschrift Themenchatabend "Koihaltung"*

Hallo Annett,
vielen Dank für die Arbeit das ganze noch mal einzustellen. 
Es war ein toller Abend mit Rainer. Ihm noch mal vielen Dank an dieser Stelle. 


@Mandy,
Schrauben geht auch, aber es hängt von der Oberfläche ab, wieviel dann ausgefällt werden kann. Nur an der Oberfläche entsteht Eisenoxyd, besser sollte noch Eisenhydroxid sein. Das gibt es als Granulat, ist aber nicht ganz billig.

Wer es mal genauer wissen will, dem sei diese Seite ans Herz gelegt, allgemein zum Thema Phosphat: http://www.ceep-phosphates.org/Files/Newsletter/scope29/chap1.html


----------



## Vera44 (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mitschrift Themenchatabend "Koihaltung"*

Hallo Annett,

ich konnte nicht dabei sein, Danke dass Du den Abend zusammen gefaßt hast. So konnte ich doch teilhaben.


----------



## Frankia (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mitschrift Themenchatabend "Koihaltung"*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.....               absolut lesenswert und lehrreich.........


----------

